# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Speech recognition, transcription, dictation, voice-to-text >  Automated transcription, Sonix, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Sonix, Inc.

sonix.ai/automated-transcription

----------


## Airicist

Article "Sonix.ai transcription software review"
A flexible service for transcribing meetings

by Mark Pickavance 
March 5, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Welcome to Sonix: The best automated transcription software

May 25, 2020




> Crystal Lee introduces Sonix
> Sonix is the best automated transcription service.

----------

